#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Powerful Wishing Spell

## Aleks

I really need a powerful wishing spell, I was wondering if anyone knew a good one that works fast and actually comes true.

----------


## VIRAL

first of all, what are you trying to accomplish? by the way, i found one wish spell you might like. just type in a google search "by knot of nine the thing is mine" it is a knot spell you make by tying knots in a cord. when you get what you want, untie the knots.

----------


## Kingoftheforest

Be careful what you wish for...........

----------


## Aleks

it's nothing bad I was just wondering if someone can PM me one.

----------

